# Slime bag free to move on to victim!



## MGM (Apr 20, 2004)

http://nb.cbc.ca/regional/servlet/View?filename=nb_droppedcharges20040419


This sleaze bag has probably already moved on to his next victim.
If you have kids please watch them.

Any one live in PA? The local news may like to pickup the story if they havent already.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 22, 2004)

What a dirt-bag.  I cant believe Canadas age of consent is 14.


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 22, 2004)

The line has to be drawn somewhere, but it just shows the difference between legallity and morallity.  I know in NYS there is an age difference range in issues of statutory rape and such issues, is the Canadian law different?

Not looking to do a witch hunt here, but interested in local news links if any:

Check these possible local news links for any more stories:  Freedom, Plains, Pittsburgh and Forest Lake Pennsylvania.


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

Unfortunately this becomes a job for parents to once again educate thier children in the dangers that are lurking in the world today. I sincerly hope that this man realizes the folly of his actions and looks to making an improvement and not preying on teen children.

Learn, Educate, Empower.

Dave


----------

